# [SOLVED!!!] Reinstall autorun.exe



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello: I found out that my autorun.exe file appears to be corrupt and I need to reinstall the file.

Can someone there please tell me how to do this ? Thankyou very much for your time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AUTORUN.EXE is normally found on removable media like CD's to startup an installation. Where are you seeing that this is corrupt?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, autorun.inf is what starts the installation, although its possible that the installation file is autorun.exe, its usually setup.exe. 
There is a program called Autorun.exe that automatically generates autorun.inf files.

We can not tell you how to do this, because as you said its YOUR autorun.exe file. We dont have access to it, and we cant tell you what files you have on your computer or what programs you have unless you tell us what this file is, what program it is part of, etc.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I was trying to install a cd from my E:drive and when I put it in then it came up E:\Autorun.exe file appears to be corrupt. Reinstall the file, and then try again.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What program were you trying to install from the CD?
Are there any scratches on the disk itself?
If not, it might be a bad CD and you will need to return it and get a replacement.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The cd is fine. It worked on my other computer but I need it on this one for the internet.

You said something about the auto.inf?
Is there another way I could put in in without autorun?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The program name on the cd is The J. Vernon McGee Electronic Bible Study Library.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are the computers it works on, and the one it doesnt work on run the same operating system?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Most likely there is another setup.exe or simular file somewhere on the disk you can use to install it. Try useing the find files or folders to search for *.exe

You'll probably find another file that will install it. 

You can also try right clicking on the autorun.inf file and choosing edit. It may show you what programs it runs, if it's not too corrupted.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes the operating systems are the same. WIN 98 SE


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

could you tell me where to look for that file please: Also when i tried to install it from run, it would say cannot find setup.exe and or all its libraries.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Hold down the Shift key whilst inserting the CD.
Keep it pressed down until the CD loads and stops spinning.
This will prevent autorun from running

Now, go to My Computer
Right click the CD icon and select "Explore"
In the new folder that pops up, right click the file
autorun.inf
select "Edit", or Send To -> Notepad
and see what the contents of this file is.

If all it says is
Open=autorun.exe
then you will need to look for another setup.exe type file,
either in the root folder of the CD
or in one of the sub directories.

However, it's a bit strange how it will run on one comp but not another . . .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *No, autorun.inf is what starts the installation, although its possible that the installation file is autorun.exe, its usually setup.exe.
> There is a program called Autorun.exe that automatically generates autorun.inf files.
> 
> We can not tell you how to do this, because as you said its YOUR autorun.exe file. We dont have access to it, and we cant tell you what files you have on your computer or what programs you have unless you tell us what this file is, what program it is part of, etc. *


I do realize that the AUTORUN.INF is the file that is used to autorun, but since AUTORUN.EXE was specified as corrupt, I assumed it was indeed present. FWIW, I've seen a number of CD's that indeed did have an AUTORUN.EXE, and sure enough, it was specified in the AUTORUN.INF file.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I will give it a try and see what happens and let you know.

I don't know if this is of any interest but i checked my registry under HKey_ Local_ Machine\system\current control set\services\cdrom just to see whats there, and there isn'st even cdrom? Thought might be able to check autorun and key value from there.
So if this method you gave me doesn't work any other suggestions?
Thanks for trying to be so helpful.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

How do i go about finding this autorun.inf file and where do i look, in c: or e: or what. When i have my cd in the e:drive and go to my computer it says 0 objects.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It would be on the CD, whichever drive that is on your computer.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Forgive me for asking but I am totally lost. Guess don't understand computers as you can tell very much.
When you say on the cd drive thats on the computer what do you mean. Do you mean on the E:drive thats the one i use to put the cd into or the one like win98 SE. 

So sorry for being so dumb about his!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

On my computer, its D:\.
But yes for you it would be E:\ then.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I tried what the egg said to do and i still get o objects. I also rebooted my computer and tried to load it again but still nothing.
I pressed shift key while inserting cd and stopped spinning and then went to my computer and explore E: drive and came up with o objects? 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its a long shot, but try downloading & installing this:
http://download.com.com/3002-2100-9497911.html?tag=dir

If that doesnt help, it may be a problem with the CD Drive. Do other CDs work fine in it? Have you tried since this problem started?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

No I haven't tried other cds in it since this happened.

Also I went to the other computer and put the disk in there and went to explore like egg said. There is autorun.exe, autorun.inf, and autorun.ini.

The autorun.exe is 206kb and a application.
The autorun.inf is 1kb and setup information:{Autorun} Open= Autorun.exe thats it.

Autorun.ini
{General}
Title= Logos Library Master System setup
Icon= logos20/logos.exe

{Setup1}
Title= J. Vernon McGee Electonic Bible Study Library
Description= Click here to install
Program= SETUP.EXE
Condition=!Logos 20
Icon= Autorun.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK. Try the link I gave you, and try another disk in this computer.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Would that be okay to try? When I download that adaptec any special place I should put it or will it automatically go where it should? Then once I have done that then what?
You are being so helpful to fighure this out thank you bunches


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I tried 2 music disks and they both worked. They were somewhat statically but otherwise worked fine.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I downloaded the adptec now what?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Went into the registry HKey_Local_Machine\System\Current Control Set\Services\Class\CdRom\0000.I then pressed ctrl f and typed in auotrun.inf and had the key, values, data boxes checked.
Pressed find next and registry came up with this:
ab (Default) (value not set)
ab a """""""""""""
ab b logos20.ini
ab c logos.ini
ab d *.exe
ab e autorun.inf
ab f autorun.exe
ab MRUList afedbc
At the bottom of the bar it showed the path as: My computer\HKEY_USERS\DEFAULT\software\microsoft\windows\current version\explorer\Doc Find Spec MRU.
Hope this helps out to fix this mess.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Good morning: I have replied to your questions and given some ideas of what i found. Would this help out for you to try and help me out with this mess!

Thank You


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you installed Adaptec, and the CD still shows 0 items, I have no further suggestions. But don't worry, someone else may.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for your reply: Did you notice the thread above my good morning about what i found in the registry. Does that not help out. I did install adaptec reader was that the one. Will someone from this forum get back to me do you think. Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, I saw that, but I don't know if that means anything here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I didn't see where you have tried another program installation cd.....try the Windows.......


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi. Well i tried to load the win98 se upgrade cd into the e:\drive and the lite came on for a sec and thats it. Didn't start up or anything.

Also I have yahtzee and tried to load it and same thing. Actually the first time it allowed me to play but when i exited the game i got an error message invalid page fault. Trie again and nothing.

Tried to play a music cd and won't load it either. Do you think my cdrom hardware is finished and have to get a new one or do you have any other ideas?

Thanks for your help


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you know how, open up your case and make sure all the cables to the CD ROM drive are connected securely.
You can also try this:http://www.computing.net/windowsme/wwwboard/forum/33570.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Without going back thru the entire thread, have you been to device manager, cdrom......make sure the auto insert notificiation box is checked.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Candy-when opened in Windows Explorer, the CD shows 0 objects.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Even on the windows and music cds?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

In reply to your questions: In device manger it says device working properly. In settings the auto insertion is checked. The disconnect is checked, the dma is checked, the current drive letter is e and the start letter and end letter is e.

Also when I put the disk win98se and go to explorer there are 0 objects, the same with the music cds.

Any suggestions? My cable is fine.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you uncheck DMA and restart.....

Also, do you have a boot disk.....can you boot with one with cdrom support, and see if you can't read the directory of a cd from dos?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

what do you mean boot disk with cd rom support. Sorry not that knowledgeable. I will try to uncheck dma and restart, but befor i do that will it affect my os sytem to start up when i restart.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I unchecked the dma and rebooted. went to device manager and this is what i got in properties. The name went from atapi to [email protected] Target is 1, Firmware version FOA, logic unit number is 0, disconnect checked, syndata transfer checked, auto insertion is greyed out with no check mar, removable is checked, INt 13 unit is checked, Drive is e and start and end letter blank.

Now what? I have a floppy CD-Rom Device Driver . Its says run set from Dos command line to install on it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did anything change? Does it work?

Interesting on the floppy disk....did you use ever use it to install the drive to begin with? Has this drive worked in the past?

To boot with a boot disk, download one from here, save it to your desktop (not a floppy) then double click on it, and follow instructions.

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Start the computer, choose w/cdrom support, the cdrom should show that it is loading and it is found.

If so, the drive letter will be one letter ahead from where you used to know it to be....type that letter at the prompt like:

F:
and hit enter

does the drive letter change?

If so, type
dir
and hit enter
do you get a directory of the cd?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello acacandy, thanky you for trying to be so helpful. i would be lost without you.

As far as using the floppy I really don't know. I bought this computer from a friend a while back and he told me he had put in a new cdrom. Now whether he has used it or not i don't know.
When I first turn on my puter it says like always found Atapi 52max.
I will try and see if it works and get back to you. Does it make any difference that the name under disks in device manger says [email protected] and also it does not show that there is a cdrom , you know that picture of the disk.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does it appear in my computer?

If not, go back and put the checkmark back in the DMA box.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

In my computer it appears as removeable disk e.
Also in explorer I put in my win98se disk and cliked on it . the lite started and then after a bit a message came up this is not formatted do you want to format now. I pressed no. When i tried it from my desktop nothing. Tried a music cd same ways , on destop nothing, in explorer e is not acessible. Haven't downloadedlink yet


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go back and re-enable dma.......


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Should I check the dma first before I download and do what you said in the other thread?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes.....


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Do the dma thing first right and then download and follow the instructions and after that get back to you correct?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes please......


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

When I went into device manager and cliked on the dma i got this:

Unsupported hardware alert

Changing this setting may have undesriable effects with your hardware. Contact the vendor to ensure that this setting is supported. Hit ok to continue. I cancelled thought I better ask you first. Who would the vendor be. Its an acer thats all I know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's ok.....go ahead and make the change.....it was like that before.......we may as well get back to square 1.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I downloaded the win98se .exe file to the desktop. Then I doubled cliked it and then it said to put in a floppy and I did. There are 24 objects in it.
Then I restarted my computer, and and it showed that the atapi 52x was found. Then it just booted up like normal.
Went to device manager there is no cdrom there at all but in my computer it shows as Drive e, cdrom. I did not shut down the puter totally i just used restart. 

In device manager all i have showing is my 2 hard drives and floppy.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you access the bios setup and change the boot order to a: (floppy drive) first.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

When my puter boots up there is a setup thing on the bottom.
But Im really green , need step by step instruction


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hit that key......you'll see some info on drives, or boot order....you'll use the arrow keys to change the boot order....save changes coming out....if you think you messed up something you didn't mean to change, just escape without saving changes....go back and try again.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I have at the bottom of the screen when it starts up Press Delete to enter setup. Once I do that then I find the boot order right? Is that what it will be called? Change it to A is that right? Then save.

If correct and once that is done then what do I do?
Thanks acacandy


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Would I then shutdown the computer completely wait a bit and then put the floppy in the dive and start up the computer and then do as you said befor in the other thread?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Could someone just tell if the last 2 things i asked are correct. if they are and once if i find the directory of the cd then what? Thank you so very much


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry carole, I had to go start dinner 

Yes, either way, it doesn't matter, after you save changes, pop the floppy in the drive, the computer should automatically start to reboot.....you don't have to be so afraid....it's not going to blow up


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

If nothing else you gave me a good laugh! Okay if it won't blow up I'll try. Sorry I bothered you when you were trying to get your dinner ready!

I am going to try now and then will get back to you. Like I said if this works, and i get a directory of the cd what should I do then?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you get a directory of the cd contents, that means the drive isn't broken, and in Windows we have other issues.......at least we'll rule the hardware issue out.......

Make sure you choose 'start with cdrom support' from the menu you will be presented with......and remember the cd drive will move one letter ahead.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I hit the delete to enet setup. Then i hit the bios feature. Then in there i found boot sequence which was c, a. from there I don't know what to do. Embarrassed


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should be able to either use the enter key to select something there, or the up/down arrow keys on the right side of the keyboard to make changes......read the info at the bottom of the screen...it may shed some light on how to move around there....off to check my dinner progress


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I restarted puter, hit delete, and used arrow to go down to Bios feature, enter. Screen comes up with virus warning, disabled, CPU Internal cache enabled, External Cache enabled, Quick Power self test, disabled, Boot sequence C, A,Swap floppy disabled, Boot up floppy enabled, boot up num lock on. On right side has Video Bios Shadow enabled, C8000-CBfff disabled and the rest of the shadows disabled.
Bottom of screen right hand side:
Esc: Quit Has up arrow, down arrow, side 
F1: Help arrows, :Select I
F5: Old Values PU/PD/+/-: Mod 
F6: Load Bios (Shift) F2: Col
F7: Load Setup Defaults

When I try to enter on the boot sequence of C, A, (in red) nothing happens. Have tried arrows nothing happens. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I found that if i press F6 while into the bios feature, boot sequence it will change from C, A to A, C. After i save the changes and put the floppy bootdisk in and do as was told to in thread, what do I do after that. How do i get back to normal again. ie to start my computer to get back to talk with you. I don't want to do anything until I hear from someone so am patiently awaiting someones reply.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Would you please be so kind to just answer my last thread. Thank you very much


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Use the Page Up and Page Down keys to make any changes to each item.
eg. use arrows (keyboard cursors) to move down to:
Boot Sequence
Then use Page Up / Page Down to change the sequence.

AcaCandy was trying to get you to change the Boot Sequence to:
A, CDROM, C

Then go down to "Seek Floppy Boot"
and change this from Disabled to Enabled (again with Page Up/Down)

Now hit ESC to return to the main BIOS screen, then F10 to save and exit BIOS
(the exact procedure may vary depending on your BIOS and version, but it will be marked out clearly along the bottom of the screen)

The system will now reboot.

Before entering the BIOS the first time, you should already have the floppy boot disk in the A: drive, and the Windows CD in the CD-ROM drive

When the system boots after exiting BIOS, it will read the floppy first.
You will then be presented with some options.
Choose "Start with CD-ROM Support" (not sure if those are the exact words, but it will be something similar, eg. .....CD Support)

You will now see a DOS prompt
A:\>
Type
*E:*
Hit Enter

You should now see
E:\>

This is your CD-ROM drive

(note, it is normally D:\ for the CD-ROM, but it turns to E:\ when using a Win98 bootup disk, because D:\ becomes a temporary virtual drive)

If you now type:
*dir /w*
You should now see a list of all files and dir's in the root of the Windows CD.

If you've got this far, then this tells us that DOS is recognising the CD and the drive is working.

If you get errors like "bad command" then this tells us that there's problems.

To return back to normal boot, simply reboot and go back into the BIOS and reverse everything you did.
Change "Boot Sequence" back to C, A . . .
Change "Seek Floppy Boot" back to Disabled


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello: When you said to use the arrow keys up and down to change the sequence in the Boot seguence it doeesn't work. I pressed F1 for help but that didn't do me any good either. Then I pressed the F6 and then it would change from c, A to A, C. My bootup floppy says enabled already

Any other suggestions?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I am to use the arrows for to find the boot sequence and the page to change the sequence . Helps to open the eyes. Thank you. Will give it a try now. I f I need more help will be back.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

hehe  

Yes, arrows to find,
Page Up / Page Down keys to change sequence


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

This is what I have for the boot sequence when i use page up or down.

C, A
A,C
C,CDROM,A
CDROM, C, A
C Only

I have no A, CDROM,C

Any suggestions?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

My Bootup Floppy Seek is already set to enabled. It seems it wasn't at disabled.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Would that be because I don't have the disks in the drives when im going into the Bios? that the A, CDROM, C doesn't show up. I keep trying to learn!!!


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I still have no A, CDROM, C, on the boot sequence even if I have the floppy and the windows cd in their drives. Now what?

Talk about frustrating? Help again please?
THANK YOU


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok, select:
A, C
instead.

This will then boot from the floppy.
Then carry out the instructions above to start with CD-ROM support
and then switch to the CD-ROM drive E:
and see if you can get it to read the files on there.

And yes, both the bootup floppy and the Windows CD need to be in the respective drives first.

After the test is done, report the results here.

You can then switch everything back to how it was before.
Seek Floppy Boot can be enabled or disabled, it's up to you.
If it's disabled, you'll no longer hear that stupid grinding sound that the floppy drive makes every time you bootup.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Put in my floppy and my win98se in to the right drives correct.
Then shut down and restart puter. Go to bios feature and then to boot sequence find the A, C correct. Save and get out. Should automatically reboot right. When it does then make sure I choose start with cd Rom support. Now my cdrom drive right now is E:
Do I change the letter to F or not? Then hit enter If drive letter changes then type dir, hit enter yes or no.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello Egg: I got as far as F10 and then it asked me if I wanted to save it to the COMOS Setup. I didn't know whether to say yes or no.

So to continue I have to know what to say. Do I want to save it to COMOs or not?

Thanks


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I know your busy helping others out as well but I would really like to try this out and then be able to give you people a update on this. All I need is the last question answered to carry on and when Im done and going to reboot do I leave the disks in or not.

1. Do I answer yes or no to Do I want to save this to the comos setup.

2.
When I reboot to get back to normal do I leave the disks in until after I have rebooted.

Awaiting your reply and again thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I noticed egg is gone, is there ayone else who can help me out here?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes carole, save the changes coming out of the bios setup. Have the boot floppy in the a: drive, have the cd in the cdrom drive.

The computer will restart and will boot from the a: drive.....you will have a menu with 2 choices....to start with cdrom support or without......choose WITH.

Watch the info scroll by.....it should say something happy about finding the cdrom drive and tell you what letter it is assigned. I think in your case it will be F:

Once you are at the A: prompt, type

F:
and hit enter

the drive letter should change or give you an invalid drive specification error.......if it does change,

type
dir
and press enter

you should see a bunch of files or get an error message about not being able to read the drive or something similar.


To get back to normal, for now, it's ok to leave the boot order the way you have it......just pull the floppy and cd out and restart the computer.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi Carole

Sorry I couldn't stick around to guide you through,
but it was getting late,
5am to be precise (I live in the UK)
and I was fighting to stay awake.

I'm pretty certain I already told you in my first post above to
Hit F10 and save the changes

You can repeat this same process afterwards to undo the changes and return to Boot Sequence of C, A (or just: C)
But yes, you must press F10, then Y (Yes) to confirm, then Enter
for the changes to be saved to CMOS/BIOS.

The only wrong instruction I gave you was to type E:
I didn't know that your CD-ROM drive was already drive E:
I assumed it was drive D:
But as AcaCandy rightly pointed out, if your CD-ROM drive is already E: then for the purpose of this test, it will become drive F:
So you will need to type
F:
to access the CD drive

Please let us know if you could access the CD drive

Good luck, and see you soon


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello acacandy: Did what you said and this is what I have to report:

The diagnostics tolls were successfully loaded to drive E.
MSCDEX Version 2.25
Drive F=Driver MSCDOO1 Unit 0

CDR103: CDROM: not High Sierra or ISO-9660 format reading drive F

Abort,Retry, Fail I pressed abort

When i boot up windows it says CD-ROM drive #0 found on 170h port slave device Vg2al
C: rem-by windows setup-MSDEX /D MSCdoo1 /V

In device manager my cdrom shows up there as atapi CD-ROM Drive 52x
Working properly, Target ID 1, Firmware version G2AL, disconnect checked, auto insertion checked, dma checked, Current drive letter E, Start and end letter, blank

Now where do we go from here?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Grrrr...in the bios setup.....on the cdrom drive.......per chance is it set to LBA? What appears as info for the cdrom drive? Is it set to AUTO? USER? Does it identify it as ATAPI drive?

Looks like you're going to get a lot of bios experience here 

Another Question, what type of cd are you trying to read there? Try more than one........


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi again: Will go in and check and get back to you. You have a nice picture. Thought I would check it out. Didn't know your from Mexico. Im in Saskatchewan Canada. Get back to you shortly.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Am I supposed to fo back into the bios feature with the floppy and the win98se cd in and if so then where am I supposed to look for this lba and auto or user and atapi?

Also what do you mean try another cdrom? I have just the one where I put the disk in. Its just the plain one not a fancy new one.

thanks, sorry for being so dumb on these things but i really don't understand any of this. Just trying to do what you say.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I.m online so you can just reply, Ill wait here don't bother to email


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

You were saying to try another cd not rom where would i try this cd ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The emails are site generated....I don't have anything to do with those 

When I say cd, I meant another cd disk.......

Here is some info on that error from another site:


CDR103 : Disc in drive is not High Sierra
All CD-ROM discs on a DOS or Windows-based system need to be in High Sierra or ISO 9660 format. If you attempt to read an audio disc or a disc configured for an Apple Macintosh you will see this message. It may also indicate a need to update the device driver. A quick test to find out if the problem is with the disc or the device driver is to insert another CD-ROM disc into the drive and see if it can be used. If the second disc works the first disc may be damaged.


*********
You'll need to boot with the boot floppy again, choose cdrom support...while you're there, test more than a couple cds.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Do you think that is the problem?
My win98se won't even work and I know there is nothing wrong with it. Ihave tried to update the driver and windows said its using the best one.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

In my device manager there is no cdrom showing in there at all. All it shows is that i have 2 hard and 1 floppy.
Yet on my computer it shows the cdrom E.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You mentioned a floppy disk that came with the computer...we may have to try that......but first.....please check more than one cd.....not music.....data cds......the 98 cd, some other program cds.....just like you did before when you booted with the floppy boot disk.......if you get the same error message, stay where you are and post back....then let's experiment with that floppy disk that came with the cdrom.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

In my windows explorer I have a folder with 2 files in it.
Its under C:\CDPRO and the 2 files are readme doc type file that can't be read, and a vide-cdd.sys, system file.

In e: when I clik on it drive is dot ready, but on top it say exploring Cdpro.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Do you mean put in the floppy, and another cd besides the win98se cd and then go into the bios and change to a ,c, again and read that and see what comes up.?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

and if you double click on the drive from there? Does the exploring cdpro go away?

In any event, please go back to the boot floppy and try to read various cds there.....then we can continue on....

Does the top of the floppy disk that came with the cdrom say CDPRO as well?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can keep the bios to boot from a: first.....it really is the easiest and normal way.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

No. When I double clik on the cdpro in C: in windows explorer it does not go away. And no it does not say CDpro on the disk.I should tell you this you will probably be angry with me, but its best you know so that you can help me out.

Last nite when I was talking with my daughter i told her that it wasn't in device manger so she told me to install the dc-rom device driver and I did. Is that why maybe we are having some of these other problems now. Thats when the cdpro came in cause I didn't have it before installed the floppy? Sorry but this is so frustrating? Hope you won't stop helping me please. Thank you


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Before I do anything like the bios I will wait to hear from you about my last thread in case it has something to do with it okay.

If you want me to do like we did originally but with a different cd like the J. vernon mcgee cd , go to bios and then a,c cause i have it at c, a right now and then reboot and read what it says I will do that.

Then i will give you the info.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Went into the bios and tried different cds. All came up like before.
The only other thing is I wrote down what it said at the beginning. This driver is provided by oak technologyThe first letter or # i couldn't see but the res is T1-91X ATAPI CDROM device driver REV D91XV352. Copyright Oak, Device name: MSCDOO1, transfer mode: Programmed I/O,number of drives, 1.

Also the primary master is user, LBA
"""" the primary slave is user , LBA
Secondary Master , none, blank
Secondary Master slave, none, blank
Hope this helps out.
Like I said with othercds not music ones, it says the diagonstics tools were successfully loaded to drive e. MscDex version 2.25
Drive F= Driver MSCDOO1 unit 0
CDR103: CDROM not High Sierra or ISO-9660 format reading drive F
type help for help
Abort Retry, Fail
Any ideas?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi: Do you think you could look at my last thread and then maybe we could try something else Please!!! Thank you


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Everyone participating in this thread gets an email notification when you post, there is no need to leave a message every hour just to remind us that you have posted.
Sorry I can't help, I got lost after the 1st page of this thread .


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

carole, no one is getting upset with you......we have other things that we need to do at times, so the response time may not be immediate.......

Are you sure you have 2 separate hard drives, or is your hard drive partitioned?

If you have two separate hard drives, then this would be my concern:


Secondary Master , none, blank 
Secondary Master slave, none, blank


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a c: drive: type local disk, 4.86 GB 2.57 gb free
""""""""" d: drive: """""""""""""", 5.95GB 5.19 gb free


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

In C: when i check into the properties, of the drive it says fat 32,and so does the d: drive. Hope this helps out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

carole, I'm going to have to leave again......I'm so sorry...but I will check back on you in the morning.....can you open the case and take a look at the drives........is the cdrom connected to the same cable as the hard drive.......if so, you need to go back into the bios setup and uncheck the LBA mode for the cdrom which would put it on the primary slave. 

I have a drive partitoned into 4 parts......all say FAT 32........not sure if we got that far into the bios setup where you could see how large the entire hard drive is.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Acacandy I haven't got a clue how to do that. Is there any other way? 

I don't even know what to look for?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure if this will help us or not......can't hurt....download it and run it......

http://belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Drives: 11.62 Gigabytes Usuable Hard Drive Capacity
8.33 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
Generic Floppy 3.5

Generic IDE Hard Disk Drive (6.39GB)--drive 1
Generic IDE Hard Disk Drive (5.23GB)--drive 0

Local Drive Volumes
c: (on drive 0) 5.23 GB 2.76GB Free
d: (on drive 1) 6.40 GB 5.58GB Free

This is what I found after running it for drives. More info on next thread.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I talked to the person I got this puter from and he said that this is one partition, 2 hard drives.


There is one other piece of information that I thought might be helpful. Now that I am using a, c, when I have shut down my computer and then turn it on, it still says found atapi cdrom 52x but as it loads and the other screen comes up showing where verifying I think its dma or( I) not sure, anyhow underneath that it says IDE( again I think its (I) can't really read it), IDE/Atapi Cd-Rom device driver Version 2.14. Then below it it says:

ERROR: No cd rom drives detected at all.
ERROR: Device driver aborts loading

Thought this also might be of interest to you.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Went into bios setup HDD LOW LEVEL FORMAT and it showed that the Atapi cdrom was found but then kinda flashed and then this came up: (Hard Disk Low Level Format Utility)
SELECT DRIVE, BAD TRACK LIST, PREFORMAT.

Then current select drive is C
Drive C: Cylinder: 0 Head 0

Type: Size: Cyls: Head: Precomp: Landz: Sector: Mode
Prim Mstr 5248 638 255 0 10849 63 LBA 
Prim Slave 6416 780 255 0 13265 63 LBA
Sec Mstr 0 0 0 0 0 0 Normal
Sec Slv 0 0 0 0 0 0 Normal

Hope this helps in addition to the other threads.

Seems like when its posts that the sector and mode are offset. The sectors are 63, and 0 and the modes are LBA and Normal


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you used that floppy disk (that came with the cdrom), did you allow it to modify the autoexec.bat and config.sys files? It seems to me that I typed this question before, but it must not have posted.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Good morning acacandy: How do you mean modify. I installed it from the floppy in the add/remove where it says install.It brought up the dos in another small window, express or custom. Pressed express and after it finished it told me to start my computer for changes to take effect. That is what I did. It had restored it to the device manager, but then when I went back into the bios and out again then it was gone. In the bios there is no cdrom, unless I don't know what I'm looking for which is possible.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, run, then type sysedit and hit ok.....

go to the autoexec.bat tab and post the contents here.

Do the same thing for the config.sys tab.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

C:\Autoexec.bat:

rem-By Windows Setup-MSCDEX/D:MSCD001 /V


C:\Config.Sys:

Device=C:\CDPRO\VIDE=CDD.SYS /D:MSC001


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Change this line to read:

REM Device=C:\CDPRO\VIDE=CDD.SYS /D:MSC001


save changes and reboot.

Watch the cdrom information.......


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Is ther no D in the MSC001, and where in the autoexec.bat or the config. sys or both?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The autoexec has it already rem'd out......

Change the config.sys file to the way I have it above.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Changed the config line and saved. Went into device manager and its there except its all funny. Don't know if if i can explain but will try.

@TAPI (kinda like l, but fatter)D-R(l thing) D(l thing)IVA,1 (l thing)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you restarted, did the cdrom drive load there.....or did you see a similar error message there as you did before?

Can you try reading a cd in dos again........try more than one, and not music cds.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

All i did was save the changes and nothing happened. Am I suppose to go back into the bios again or just reboot my puter?
So sorry don't understand. 

Guess i didn't read properly: I didn't reboot. I'll do that right now.
Sorry


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I rebooted my computer only. All it showed was this:

Before the the PCI device listing up above it says Sec. Slave disk: CDROM Mode 4

Then underneath the PCiI device listing it shows:

rem-By Windows Setup - MSCDEX /D:MSCD001 /V

I haven't tried and cds yet as I am not sure what to do. Am I supposed to have the floppy and the cd like win98se ex. in the drives and go to Bios like before. Is that what you want me to do and then also check out other disks?

Also now in the device manager just for your info the CDRom is gone again since I rebooted.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, for one, I wish you would leave the bios to boot from a: first, then c: so we won't have to keep repeating steps.....the longer the thread gets, the more difficult it is to keep 'refreshing' our minds as to what we did.....please keep in mind this is not the only thread I'm working on at the moment......it does get confusing.......

That being said, yes, go back to my other instructions and attempt to read a cd from dos mode......you'll need the boot disk again, and choose to start with cdrom support.

Also, you need to tell me if the cdrom loaded appropriately. Look back to your other post where you said there was an error locating the cd drive. Is this error gone? Remember, I can't see what you are seeing.......

In the device manager, does anything have exclamation marks on it? Does the secondary IDE controller still appear without problems?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Acacandy: I didn't change it, it's still on a,c. I went back and checked the cds again still same thing. I pressed F like before and then abort retry, fail. Pressed fail, bad command or file name.

The secondary is still there and no exclamation marks.
When it loads it still says found Atapi cdrom and yes the errors are gone.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, thanks for keeping the bios that way  One less thing to worry about......

And at the a: prompt, you are typing

F:
then pressing enter correct?

The drive letter changes?

What disk are you trying to read? A good known working disk that works in other computers?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry i didn't get back but i fot an error message then every time i tried to come in here the puter froze.
Yes i typed F at the a prompt.
After all this freeze up i cn't remember what it said. But I.m positive it was like before. Cause it says Abort retry fai. I pressed f and then it sadi bad command or file name.
I have tried 3 different cds
While I await your reply ill try once more


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please be sure to put the colon

:

after the F

it does make a difference.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Went in and when boots up says Found cdrom

Device Name MSCD001

Drive F= Driver MSCD001 Unit 0

Tools successfully loaded to drive E

Yes it Changed to F. I think i wasn't putting the colon behind it before.

typed dir and then enter

CDR103: CDROM not High Sierra or IS)-9660 format reading drive F. Abort, Retry, Fail? I presssed F.

Underneath Volume in drive F has no label

Done that with win98 SE and also J. Vernon Bible Study


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have to be gone......don't have time to reply....sit tight, I will return.....but it's looking more and more like a hardware failure.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Acacandy I have to go to Bible Study right now will be back around 4.30. I fyou have any suggestions just let me know and I will try them when I get back. Thank you very much for all your time involved with this. It is very much appreciated. Just wanted you to know that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

carole, I'll probably be gone most of the day......but here's some homework for you.

http://www.schools.kilkenny.ie/Pages/cdrom probs.htm

Did you post the name brand of the cdrom before?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello acacandy: The name of it as far as I know is acer,52x max thats what on the front of it.

Last nite thought I would try the bios thing again and still came up with no volume in f as before but when I booted my computer this morning I thought I would try and put a disk in and try it. In device manager there was no cdrom showing there at all first.I thought for the heck of it I would put in the win98se cd and see if anything happens.

This is the weird part, after putting in the win98 se cd the cdrom started flashing and the windows page came up that shows the video clips or add/remove(the first page anyhow). I didn't pursue it. I just closed it and then went back into device manager to see if the cdrom is there and it's like normal not all funny like before. It says ATAPI CD-ROM 52x max.

Now if I shut down my puter and reboot it it will probably not be there again. Not quite sure but has happened before.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try the other software program that you were trying to install?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

As in my last thread when I reboot the system then again in the device manager the icon is gone and i can't load anything. When I reboot i have it at restart is that okay or do I have to shut it down completley.I was doing some reading on the thread you gave me, and i did a hardware detect, but found nothing new.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try to get back to the point when the Windows 98 cd worked. It sounds to me like the drive isn't connected tightly.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Acacandy. On the net i found somebody has a similar problem with this but I really don't understand it. 

Its at computing.net, cdrom not recognized.

What i will do is shut down my system again and reboot and see what happens and get back to you. 

I would email or pm you with the url but don't know how.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I shut down my puter completely and then restarted put the disk in and nothing and also no icon in the device manager. This is wierd.
It seems like when i go into the bios and then come out of it this is when it changes.

Maybe if went back into bios and then rebooted again and checked. I don't know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by carole:_
> *It seems like when i go into the bios and then come out of it this is when it changes.
> 
> *


Why are you needing to access the bios?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

When i was going in there to check if i could get a dir when the f volume no label thing comes up, not really bios i suppose.

Just seemed when i rebooted from there and go back and forth it changes each time. sometimes in device manger the icon shows up and the next time it doesn't.

This sounds like mud probably


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think I would open it up and check the connections. Another thing you might check is if it makes any difference if you start from a cold start....meaning the computer was actually turned off, as opposed to just restarting from the desktop.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The last time i did this was a cold start. no different. The only other thing i did was when i turned on puter am checked my emails then thought put cd win98se in and the light started flashing, and then it loaded the page of the win98se and the icon showed up in device manger. Since then nothing.

This is where i was looking at a similar problem.

http:\\computing.net\windows95\wwwboard\forum\60794.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm...they ended up replacing the drive


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Good morning: Last nite I decided to go into dos and check out the F thing again. First totally shut down computer. Then put in floppy boot disk and soon as the green light went off put the MSWKSt02 cd in, pressed delete and went through the same procedure as before. Only this time in F: got a dir showing all files.
Cd icon showed up in device manage properly. Tried that again with win 98 and J.veron Library and got dir as well and still the cd icon there. So then decided to scan disk and defrag. When went to shut down computer it froze so had to reboot wrong way. Icon then gone. Did the same step as above again got sierra thing and pressed F: again with wksst02 and have icon again. So as of this very moment the icon is there in device manager properly but for how long I don't know.
Any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you trying to install the software at all when you are able to see it from within 'my computer.'

And I'm not understanding the pressed DEL. Are you accessing the bios setup each time you restart the computer?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Acacandy: I mean the delete to get into the setup when the computer first starts to load. At the beginning of the screen on the bottom left side it says press DEL to enter Setup. 

I just tried to use the software J. Vernon the orginal one that I had wanted to put in. The light started flashing and then i got this:

Error Starting Program

A required .DLL file, GD132,D, L was not found. I then went to the instructions from nelson of how to unistall it and then in the win.ini file under sounds it has left a whole bunch of sound files.
I left them there until I get advice from you.

Thought to try load it agin: This time Logos 20 caused a segment not present in MFCOLEUI.DLL at 0001:00000ad8.Took out cd.
Then tried again and the dos prompt comes up(the small black screen) and then it said file E:\Setup.exe is not a valid MS-DOS program file. It may be damaged.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can't set it up from dos......

I am still confused as to why you have to hit DEL every time the computer starts.....this is not normal......the computer should start up without having to go into setup.


This is a very important item, as if you are going into the bios and re-recognizing things, coming out and saving changes and continuing to restart, it could point to the motherboard battery needing to be replaced, as the bios appears to be 'forgetting' it has a cdrom drive.....and probably other stuff as well....and may explain why you can access the cdrom after coming out of the bios and via the normal way not.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

When the computer is completely shut off lets say for the day and then I turn it on it will load to my destop page automatically and I can work or whatever. If i shut it down it tells me its save to do so.
So are you telling me then that when i put in the floppy boot disk and the cd in just let it go and it should boot up and then I pick with cd rom support.

Is that what Im misunderstanding? Did you also get my last thread about the errors etc.?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, we're thru working in dos mode now. Forget about the floppy boot disk......you verified that you could get a directory on a cd from there. Once you load windows, normally, without hitting the DEL key.........is the cdrom continually appearing now?

I saw your error messages but have no idea at what point you are getting them.....I assumed you tried to run the setup.exe from a dos prompt, and that is not going to work.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The cd icon is in there right now and looks right. If I shut off my puter completely and start up cold start its there. If i just use the restart its there. I have tried both ways to be sure.

I keep getting these stupid error messages: What is going on.

Was going to go into system information just to check te registry to see if any errors and this comes up.
C:\ProgramFiles\CommonFiles\Microsoft Shared\Msinfo\Msinfo32.exe. Cannot find this or one of its components. make sure path & filename are correct and all libraries available.

Then .DLL file, C\Windows\System\MSVCRT40.DLL was not found.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you have starting in your startups?

Start button, run, then type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab........uncheck everything except for systray, scanregistry, and the two load power profiles, then restart.

Do you have a virus program normally running at startup? If so, be careful with emails until we start it running again. 

Then go check the cdrom, and try to install that program again.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I have norton running, and the J.veron disk that one?


I have just finished trying to install it. Says installation complete when I try to access it then I get the same olfd thing again. Logos20: This program has performed an illeagal operation and will be shut down. Logos 20 caused a segment not present fault in MFCOLEUI.Dll at 0001:00000ad8.

I know it hasn't installed properly because some of the files are missing, too many to try and copy and besides I can't anyway cause I tried it before off the other computer and its to big for a floppy.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How do you know that some of the files are missing? Are you getting more errors during the installation?

Let's try this, make a new folder on your desktop.......

Copy the contents of the cd to that folder........

Restart the computer in safe mode.....now go to the file folder, find the setup.exe file and double click on it.....


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

On the desktop I would open new folder right. Name it J. Veron. But How Do I copy the contents of the disk to it. Really green as you can see.

Thanks for your help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Open windows explorer, find the cd drive on the left, select the contents of the cd drive, they'll appear on the right, go to edit, select all, and drag them to the right ontop of the file folder you created.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I tried that and when it was copying then a message came up saying file to big. Then explorer has caused invalid page fault can't remember where now, your sytem will shut down.
Then have to take out the disk and soon as that happens the icon is gone out of device manager.
Have to put boot disk in, and cd go through cd support again and it comes back but all funny, but while in the dos, press F: it changes to F: Press dir and get cdr103 f has no volume. Press f: again then cdr103 abort retry fail. Press f: again then Fail on Int 24. Boot up check out device manager icon there but name atapi messed up again. In the Int 13 its greyed out no check mark.
This is getting ridiculous. DMA Disconnect, Auto insert all checked.
Would there be a problem in my windows somewhere or maybe my system.ini file. It was fine until I had that explorer thing. Just grasping at straws right now.

I was able to use my win 98 se to extract a file from it that I was missing the MSVCRT40.dll one. I'm still on A, C. Don't suppose using cdrom, c, a would work. No I'm not going into the bios just remembered what was in there. Like I said grasping at straws.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure why it would say file too big.....all you are doing is copying from the cdrom to the hard drive.

The error messages are important and mean something, so it's best if you write them down.

Do you still have your startup items restricted to the 4 I mentioned? Be sure to disable the antivirus program for the installation as it has been known to cause problems.

It may also be time to open the computer and check the connections. Perhaps time to change the cable that goes from the cdrom to the motherboard.......You might even test it by connecting it to one of the hard drives as slave. Something may be funny with the secondary ide controller.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

carole, is your virus program up to date? Have you scanned for viruses since this has happened?

http://security.symantec.com/ssc/home.asp?j=1&langid=us&venid=sym&plfid=20&pkj=USRNORVWHFHMFNZMBBX

You can do one online there.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Acacandy: No I haven't but I will after this thread. This morning I checked the cdrom to see if anything loose and its tight. When I turned my puter on after this now in device manager the icon name atapi is normal again.

I just checked that site. Is that Norton cause I already have it installed in my computer if it is. Could you let me know?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is yours up to date. I ask that as some people buy a computer and think the virus program will do the rest just by scanning each time the computer starts.....you must go to the program maker's website at least weekly and update the virus data files....otherwise it's the same as not having one.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes its up to date and I check it quite regularly.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I have completely scanned my computer and no infection.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, now that the cdrom seems to be staying put....try the install again, and write down each and every error message....I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Before I try to install this thing again, should I still have the setup the same, A, C. I haven't touched it but was wondering if that would make a difference. The last time I tried to install this thing and got those errors, then took the disk out the cd icon was gone in manager. And I know I should disable the norton before installing but what about messenger and incredimail, should I close them too?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The bios boot order doesn't matter. You're working from within Windows.

Would you please do the msconfig thing I suggested earlier. (then restart) Just leave the 4 items I mentioned enabled. Write down what you unchecked. Most of the stuff you pre-load there isn't needed anyways. You'll want to put the virus stuff back after you are done. It is always best to close down as much as you can prior to any software installation.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay I will do as you mentioned and see what happens then post back after I am done.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

No go: Logos 20 caused a segment not present fault in module MFCOLEUI.DLL at 0001:00000ad8
Registars:
EAX=000037a7 CS=37e7 EIP=00000ad8 EFLGS=00000286
EBX=00001ade SS=1137 ESP=0000d062 EBP=8063d0be
ECX=00000000 DS=37a7 ESI=000000ce FS=0000
EDX=000037a7 ES=37a7 EDI=13cflac6 GS=0000
Bytes at CS: EIP
9a 00 00 b7 37 83 ed 02 8b e5 1f 5d 4d cb 8c d8
Closed it and took out cd.

Went to other puter and in the Logos 20 dir in books folder there are looks like a globe on top with a (camera film for a tail) and says advanced streaming. There also is in the LR system dir as well. On this machine there is nothing like that at all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, run, find files/folders.......look for this file:
MFCOLEUI.DLL 

Is it there?

Per chance, the computer that this program works on and installs correctly on....was it an upgrade from 95 to 98? And is the one you are on now always a 98 machine????????


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The dll file is in C:\windows\system. As far as the computer downstairs goes I don't know. I bought it from a computer place and they put windows 98 in it and I just looked at the system info and it is the upgrade too.

The one up here has win 98 upgrade se. Sorry thats all I can tell you. The .dll files are on both puters.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, something is different between the two computers and I'm not sure if it's due to something like DirectX, or the video drivers, or what.

Have you tried their tech support. I've tried a google search for the software, and found this:

http://www.logos.com/products/product.asp?item=1739

Not sure if that is the product or not......

This may be a long shot to try:

http://www.circularlogic.com/d-scape.html


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The one is to download the dll file. i have it in my windows system already.

That logos just tells sytem requirements that I meet. Can we try this direct x thing your talking about. What would we do?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is that your product though?

I'm not into info on the direct X or other items that may be the problem. Originally I thought it was your cdrom. But it appears we've ruled that out. I'm wondering if you can get support from them? Certainly they must have heard of your problem before in getting their software installed?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

On the start group Its called the nelson electonic library.
I have been to their web site and got instructions for uninstalling the program and reinstalling it in front of me. I have done everything it has told me to do over and over again. I checked with logos both and nelson by email and said to check out my cdrom, which we have I guess.

It says to insert NEBRL cd#1 in cd-rom
if autoplay enabled setup will auto run
when prompted clik ok and select default dir(done)
follow the onscreen messages for installation(done)
Default location is Nelson Electronic Library.
you are ready to run NEBRL.

I got it in my other puter ok, so why not here. I know that the advanced streaming little globe thing I told you about probably has something to do with why it won't work, but why won't they load on here, maybe IE explorer, just guessing


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now that you aren't running anything in the background.....have you tried copying it again to the folder on your desktop? And try installing it via safemode?

Are your display adapter drivers current on this machine?

Are you running the same versions of Internet Explorer on both machines?

http://www.nelsondirect.com/nelsondirect/support.asp?cat=13&faq=67


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

We tried that and it didn't work cause it said file was to big.

How would I check the display adapters?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I believe that you had the antivirus program and other stuff running at that time, although I could be wrong.

To check the display adapter drivers, you'll need to know information regarding the motherboard and/or make/model of the computer and/or the video card itself......although I'm not sure that is the problem.

Did you read the link I pasted above?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't have the IE connected downstairs at all. It says on the sys info though IE 5 5.00.2614.3500 and this one that is connected is IE 6.0.2800.1106 128 Cipher strength, Update versions, SP1, Q313829, Q328970, Q324929, Q810847, Q813951

I ahave been to nelson direct and the tech support but guess really don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it looks like IE 6 sp 1 shouldn't be a problem.

You might try this, start button, run, then type dxdiag on both machines and see if they are running different versions....again, not sure if that should matter....but groping at straws here.

I would suggest you email them as I don't know what else to try.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi acacandy: Just wondering if you got the email and if that is what you wanted or more.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, carole, I got it, but have been tied up...like I said earlier, directX stuff isn't my cup of tea......if you post the info you sent me, I think other people have been following our journey. They may not want to chime in yet until they see they can offer something. I've got to call it a late night though. I'll check on you in the a.m.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Just post what I emailed here. Is that what you mean and have a good nite.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good morning carole. I looked at your email again, and it appears you have older versions of IE and DirectX on the computer that works, and newer versions on the one that doesn't work. So, I wouldn't think that either of those items are the problem.

The only other thing I can think of is for you to check your add/remove programs to see if the partial installation you thought you did (when you said there were files missing) indeed got installed, although poorly, and perhaps did indeed place an icon on your menu bar, and must be removed fully to achieve a good installation.

Have you been able to communicate with them either via a tech support phone number or by email? Certainly they should have some ideas.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Good morning: 
I have the complete instructions of how to unistall it, because it cannot be removed by add/remove in control panel. I di exactly as it said.Tells you to delete the 2 directories that the program was installed to the logos20 & lrsystem dir. Idid that thru windows explorer. Then delete the file c:\windows\logos20.ini so I found it under files & folders and deleted that. Next was to go to run type in win.ini and find the heading[LRSYSTEMS] and to delete the heading and the lines underneath it. Close & save changes. I did that. Then shows to insert the NEBRL CD again and reinstall for reinstallation. Tried this lots of times and no go.
But I'm wondering if my mfcoleui.dll isn't right. It seems to affect that and I was checking into ms.com and it is a visual basics thing.
my version is 2.00, internal name, OLE2UI, original filename OLE2UI.DLL and in attributes nothing is checked off. The one in microsoft .com is version 2.0.1.0 and then when I check the more information on it it shows products etc from visual 4.0 to visual source safe 5.0. What do you think?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

After you do the manual uninstall, I would reboot the computer. 

I don't even have that file on my computer....so I'm wondering if you shouldn't just delete it, and it gets installed with the program, and the program has the correct one? You might just copy it to a floppy before you delete it, just in case.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Mine is the C:\windows\system dir. So if I save it to floppy and delete it under windows explorer you are saying to try and install the program again correct. What did you mean manually acacandy?I have already taken the program out and the machine has been rebooted.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, just copy it to floppy, then try to delete it thru windows explorer. If it says something about the file being in use, which I don't think it should, just boot into safemode and remove it that way.

Yes, it appears that you rebooted after the manual uninstall...that's what you did when you tracked down all the files and removed them manually without going thru the add/remove programs.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Acacandy have great news tell you about it in a minute or so but have abig problem. My subscription ran out with Norton. I have to go to town to get a new one. What one should I get and is there something I can use right now until I get it?
Is Norton 2003 any good ? And do I have to remove this one before installing the new one?
Could you anwer me quickly please? Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I use Norton on one machine and McAfee on others.....if you've been using Norton without problems...keep using it.....sometimes a change wreaks havoc.

You can also purchase a renewal online  Just go to their website. Easier than running downtown.....however, sometimes, after the rebate, at the store, it's almost free....

I haven't had my Norton expire yet, but my McAfee will prompt me to their secure order site online to purchase another year's protection


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

The one I was using was my brotherinlaws and I want to get my own so I don't run into this problem again. So Is 2003 Norton any good. And do I have uninstall this one. Its 2002.
Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that would be a good choice....and you should be able to install it over the other one......BUT, read the instructions first....and do what they say.....

I've always updated online rather than re-installing a newer version overtop an older one.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank you acacandy very much. On way to town to get one now. Will tell you the good news later. Thanks bunches.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good news would be good........

Another thing on the antivirus...as soon as you get it installed, it needs updated online.....it's already outdated in the box......but you probably knew that


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

AcaCandy/carole,

When I installed NAV 2003 from a CD it located my earlier version
(2000) and suggested that I should remove it (or it may have done it automatically - can't remember now).

From other threads here, I gather that earlier versions MUST be removed and that Symantec offer a tool on their website to do it with and I assume that is what is provided on the CD.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thank you TOGG....that is very good to know......


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

It's such a good idea to check sources before making knowledgeable statements.

Just checked the brochure that came with the CD which (thankfully) confirms that the uninstall of versions 2000 - 2002 is automatic. It also says that if you have 2002, you can transfer your existing settings (not an issue for carole?)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Probably shouldn't be........now if she'll just tell us the good news.........maybe the software is installed that we've been working forever on, I'll be a happy camper


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, if carole was using her brother in laws' copy she probably doesn't want or need his settings does she?

As part of the 2003 setup program she will be prompted to update definitions, do a scan and create Rescue Disks (8 clean floppies needed). Got your's ready yet?


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

StartupList report, 3/5/03, 12:40:36 AM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\PROGRAM FILES\STARTUP LIST\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT WORKS\WKSSB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\INCMAIL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE10\MSOFFICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STARTUP LIST\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
Msoffice.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\MSOFFICE.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
ccRegVfy = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
MoneyStartUp10.0 = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
EM_EXEC = C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
CriticalUpdate = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
Microsoft Works Portfolio = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
LexmarkPrinTray = PrinTray.exe
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
IncrediMail = C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\IncMail.exe /c

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ccEvtMgr = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MoneyAgent = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
IncrediMail = C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
Microsoft Works Update Detection = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 4/3/2003, 20:54:26)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\PFT6105.TMP\VCSETUP.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job
Disk Defragmenter.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash5r42.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37637.9682523148

[OPUCatalog Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003012801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93}]

[{CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA}]

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,042 bytes
Report generated in 0.195 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi acacandy: I have posted my startup list of everything thats in it. I have had some disabled but enabled it for you to see what is there. Could you please tell me what I should disable safely and what to keep.
I have 2 bars an office one with programs on it,word, mswksst02,explorer, picture it, print shop, winsim, cal. and I would like to keep that running at all times.
I also have the bar where the start button is with IE, outlook, desktop, view channels, media player, kazzalite, netscape, mailwasher and belarc on the left hand side. On the right corner is task schedluar, lexmark, msnmsgr, norton, incredimail, and volume. I would like to keep these as well. On the top of the desktop I like to keep the ms portfolio.

Would you give me your expert advice what I should not have as it looks as if I have duplicates. I know I should have the 2 power profiles, system tray and scan registry enabled and norton but some of the others like shared and symantec etc I don't know.
Also do I keep my puter on A,C. Cdrom seems to be working good and will keep you updated on the bible study program once I get this startuplist fixed. Thanks see you in am. By the way the office one is the ms office\office 10.exe(bar)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll have someone else look at the startup list.....again, that's not one of my 'good' areas......maybe Rog will appear shortly or someone else more familiar with that area. I'll keep a look out for someone 

I myself, would disable the office find fast as that sometimes keeps trying to access the floppy drive, especially if you ever open an Office document from a floppy. The Money activation probably can go as well.

I would recommend you keep the boot order as is. If and when you need to boot with the floppy disk, it's easier. I myself, keep mine at C: first, but pop in and out of the bios like it's my next door neighbor


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

You appear to have two different versions of MS Office installed.
However, all the startup items relating to them can be disabled.

All the following are safe to disable.
This will vastly improve overall pc performance.

Shell folders Startup: 
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp] 
Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE 
Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE 
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE 
Msoffice.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\MSOFFICE.EXE

If you don't require MS Works Calendar, then this can also be disabled

Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe

Autorun entries from Registry: 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

LoadQM = loadqm.exe
(this is Microsoft Query Manager, a known resource hogger)

Optional, not required:

MoneyStartUp10.0 = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe" 
Microsoft Works Portfolio = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers

Can be opened from Start -> Programs, as and when required:
IncrediMail = C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\IncMail.exe /c

Autorun entries from Registry: 
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MoneyAgent = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe" 
Microsoft Works Update Detection = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe

Again, = optional
IncrediMail = C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c

Can be disabled via MSN Messenger Options: 
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background

Here's three very useful sites which list almost all known startup programs, and whether they are required at startup or not:
http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Egg has given you a most thorough reply. FindFast is the only thing I would have jumped on, but he has covered the fine points.


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Good morning: Acacandy did you get my good news?
Also maybe egg could answer this question? If i disable what is recommended by him will that mean taht I won't be able to have those programs, like winsim and word handy, also incredimail and msnmsgr on the right corner in system tray?

So basically what your saying is I should open most of these things then from my start, programs instead of having them on the desktop bars, is this correct?

What about he ones that are on the start button, like media player, netscape, belarc kazzalite etc, should I drag them to the desktop and then put in the recycle bin?

Thanks for your advice?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, carole, I did get your PM regarding the good news  

I thought I would wait and let you post it  

I'm ready to mark this puppy solved in a big way!


I replied to your PM (private message) too, btw.......


----------



## carole (Jan 30, 2003)

Good morning to all who have been following this mess.

We have resolved the problem. The mfcoleui.dll was the problem. When unistalling the program it seems to leave the dll in the C:\Windows\System dir. It had to be deleted and then when I reinstalled no more errors and installed with no problems. As it was installing I noticed that file in the progress.

My special thanks to acacandy for her expertise in helping me get this problem solved as well as to everyone else who worked so hard and spent countless hours and time on this.

I know caps sound like yelling but not in this case. THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!
I will certainly recommend you to other people.


----------

